# Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?



## heiko-rech (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mich entschlossen meinen Besatz zu ändern:

Die Goldfische sollen aus dem Teich raus, die beiden __ Sonnenbarsche und der __ Schleierschwanz auch. Eigentlich wollte ich auch die beiden Schubunkin abgeben und hätte somit einen Fischfreien Teich, den ich neu besetzen kann.

Nun möchte aber meine Frau unsere beiden Schubunkin behalten. 

Warum soll der Besatz geändert werden?
Weil ich den Eindruck habe, dass die derzeitige Besetzung nicht optimal ist. Die __ Barsche werden immer agressiver und jagen die anderen Fische.  Meine Goldfische ohne Barsche würden sich stark vermehren, scheidet auch aus. Zudem möchte ich auch mal __ Frösche und __ Molche haben, was in meinem kleinen Teich mit dem derzeitigen Besatz wohl keine Chance hat. Auch die andere Tierwelt ist derzeit noch sehr spärlich vertreten, weil die Barsche einfach auf alles lebendige losgehen.

Die Goldis sind auch nicht sehr zimperlich mit den Pflanzen.

Die beiden Schubunkin scheinen wesentlich ruhiger zu sein. Ich sehe sie kaum "jagen" und sie lassen auch die Pflanzen in Ruhe. Aufgrund ihrer Schwanzflossen (sehr lang) sind sie auch nicht in der Lage zu jagen. Daher dachte ich mir, die können bleiben. Aber werden sie sich wohlfühlen nur zu zweit? (Aufgrund des Verhaltens zur Laichzeit gehe ich davon aus, dass beide männlich sind)

Nun dachte ich mir, zu den beiden Schubunkin noch ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder Elritzen.

Was meint ihr? Was wäre der bessere Besatz für meinen Teich?

Gruß

Heiko

P.S. einige Interessenten für die Fische habe ich schon. der mit dem geeignetsten Teich wird siebekommen, da frage ich schon nach.


----------



## MadDog (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Heiko,
stell doch mal ein Foto von deinem Teich rein. Dann kann man besser Gedanken über deinen Teich machen

Gruß

Frank


----------



## heiko-rech (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo,



MadDog schrieb:


> stell doch mal ein Foto von deinem Teich rein. Dann kann man besser Gedanken über deinen Teich machen



Guck mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/album.php?u=9821

und hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27127

Mittlerweile nur mit größeren Pflanzen

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Majaberlin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Da stehst du vor der Frage, die ganz viele Teichianer beschäftigt. 

Mich auch. Wenn unser Teich denn fertig sein wird und eingfahren, möchte ich auch evtl. wieder ein paar Fischlis einsetzen - Goldfische kommen aber aufgrund der auch von dir geschilderten Probleme nicht mehr in den Teich. Ich möchte keine gründelnden Fische haben, die das unterste zuoberst kehren. Unsere 2 Kois haben auch die ganzen Steine aus der Randzone in die Tiefe befördert, samt Pflanzkörben . Selbst die Goldorfen, die ja doch sehr groß und kräftig geworden sind, können da soviel Unheil anrichten. Also Elritzen oder __ Moderlieschen wäre jetzt auch meine Wahl.


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Huhu!
Ich habe Goldfische, Shubunkins, und einen Koi drinne..und trotzdem sind __ Frösche und auch __ Molche da...
gruss antje


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Heiko,
__ Moderlieschen lassen deine Pflanzen in Ruhe, aber die vermehren sich auch ordentlich. 
Wenn du mit Elritzen Pimephales promelas meinst, ist es mit denen ganz ähnlich wie mit Moderlieschen. 


In meinem Teich leben Moderlieschen, P. promelas und Bitterlinge, zusammen mit __ Schnecken,Molchen, __ Kröten, Fröschen, Libellenlarven und anderem Insektengetier zwischen den Pflanzen.

Mit Elritzen (Phoxinus phoxinus) hatte ich kein Glück.

Schau dir mal den Besatz von Christine (Blumenelse) an!
Grüßle 
Andrea


----------



## michaelSch (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Heiko,

wenn Du relativ "hartes" Wasser hast, geht ein Großteil dieser Kandidaten ohne Probleme:
http://www.killi.org/gallery/album.php?album_id=10

Zur Not kann man mit Muschelbruch und etwas Salz das Wasser einstellen. 
Die Vermehrung klappt auch ohne zutun, endet aber nie bei hoffnungslosen Überbesatz.
Amphibien lassen sie in Ruhe und deine __ Shubunkin werden auch nicht belästigt.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## heiko-rech (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo,

heute habe ich alle Fische in gute Hände gegeben. Mein Teich ist somit Fischfrei und wird es auch bleiben.

Die Aktion die Fische aus dem Teich zu bekommen war nicht einfach. Ich habe gut zwei Stunden im Teich stehend verbracht. 

Ich denke, auch wenn mein Teich mit 3000L für die Fischhaltung bedingt geeignet war, so werde ich doch ohne Fische mehr von meinem Teich haben. Ich brauche mich um viele Dinge nicht mehr zu kümmern. Die Pflanzen werden vermutlich auch besser zurande kommen. 

Ich denke es war die richtige Entscheidung alle Fische aus dem Teich zu nehmen. 

Übrigens sieht man erst beim herausnehmen der Fische, wie groß die Kerle wirklich sind. Besonders die __ Sonnenbarsche, waren doch größer, als ich vermutet habe.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Padis (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Heiko,

ich finde es gut, das Du Dich zu diesem Schritt entschieden hast, für die Fische.
Wir hatten ja Vorgestern das Thema. Ich finde einfach, das 3000 Liter für 15 oder mehr Fische
plus anderer Teichbewohner zu wenig sind. Allein schon die termalen Probleme setzen doch gerade
alle Teichbesitzer bis 1 m   Wassertiefe zu.
Beim Aquarium gibt es eine Regel, pro cm Fisch 10 Liter. Nur in einem Aquarium wird das Wasser auch 
um ein vielfaches öfters gefiltert und steht im schattigen Wohnzimmer.
Auch wenn der Vergleich ein wenig hingt, 1 Kiste Bier zu Zweit oder zu Dritt wunderbar, mit 15 Leuten ...
Ich wünsche Dir an dem "neuen Teich" viel Freude.


----------



## gecko73 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

hallo heiko,
ein teich ohne fische ist bestimmt ok und wenn sich einheimische tiere ansiedeln ifind ich das super, aber bedenke auch, das sich einheimische insekten ansiedeln, wie mücken zum beispiel...
also warum nicht EINHEIMISCHE, die auch ins gesammt bild passen....gibt doch eine riesige auswahl...
moderlichen, elritzen (auch goldelritzen), bitterlinge (in verbindung mit teichmuscheln), __ stichlinge.....
sind alles interessante tiere, die sich auch mit der einheimischen fauna und flora vertragen...

und padis, man kann das nicht immer verallgemeinern, es spielen soviele faktoren eine rolle...
schau dir mein profil an und meinen besatz...hab keine probleme mit wasser, tieren....

gruß andre


----------



## heiko-rech (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo,


Padis schrieb:


> ich finde es gut, das Du Dich zu diesem Schritt entschieden hast,



Ich auch

Und hier mal ein wenig ausführlicher, warum und weshalb:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=284989#post284989

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Padis (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

@ Andre,

Ich freue mich das Deine Tiere Frostsicher sind, ansonsten ....
Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe 37 cm Wassertiefe, 1500 Liter.
Laß das man keinen hier im Forum lesen.


----------



## heiko-rech (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo,


gecko73 schrieb:


> , aber bedenke auch, das sich einheimische insekten ansiedeln, wie mücken zum beispiel...


Na und? Da werden sich dann auch entsprechende Fressfeinde ansiedeln. Da bin ich recht zuversichtlich.


gecko73 schrieb:


> also warum nicht EINHEIMISCHE, die auch ins gesammt bild passen....gibt doch eine riesige auswahl...


Ich habe mich eingehend mit einheimischen Fischen beschäftigt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich höchstens ein paar __ Moderlieschen eine halbwegs artgerechte Haltung ermöglichen kann. Alle anderen Fische haben Ansprüche, die mein Teich meiner MEinung nach nicht bieten kann. Hier muss man sich einfach mal selbst die Frage stellen, ob die Fische einfach nur überleben sollen, oder ob man ihnen eine Artgerechte Haltung bieten möchte.


gecko73 schrieb:


> ,
> elritzen (auch goldelritzen),


Wollen fließendes kühles Wasser, habe ich icht.


gecko73 schrieb:


> ,
> bitterlinge (in verbindung mit teichmuscheln),


Für __ Muscheln ist mein Teich (wie viele andere Teiche) nicht geeignet.


gecko73 schrieb:


> ,
> __ stichlinge.....


Gefallen mir einfach nicht.


gecko73 schrieb:


> und padis, man kann das nicht immer verallgemeinern, es spielen soviele faktoren eine rolle...
> schau dir mein profil an und meinen besatz...hab keine probleme mit wasser, tieren....


Darf ich fragen, wie lange du den Teich schon mit diesem Besatz hast?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Bebel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Heiko

Überleg Dir das mit den __ Moderlieschen gut, nichts vermehrt sich in meinem Teich so "schlimm" wie die Moderlieschen, ich schätze da wird auch der eine Sonnenbarsch der neuerdings in meinem Teich schwimmt, nicht wirklich viel ausrichten können.

Was spricht denn gegen Bitterlinge? Ohne __ Muscheln zwar nicht ganz "artgerecht", aber als Empfängnisverhütung.....

LG Bebel


----------



## gecko73 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

hallo bebel, bitterlinge pflanzen sich nur in verbindung mit __ muscheln fort....legen ihre eier in den muscheln ab...

heiko, den teich haben wir schon mehrere jahre und auch immer mit goldfischen....mal mehr, mal weniger...immer wie der __ reiher hunger hat.
die goldelritzen sind jetzt 2monate drin, die frösch auch erst seit diesem jahr und die __ molche haben wir im april beim säubern entdeckt....
gruß andre


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Heiko,
also __ Moderlieschen sind wirklich empfehlenswert,
allerdings ist eine starke Vermehrung auch bei mir festzustellen.
Jedoch sollten sie laut Lexikon nur max. 3 Jahre alt werden.
Natürliche Freßfeinde wollte ich nicht im Teich.
Abnehmer hab ich aber für die Moderlieschen mehre.
Vor allem wachsen bei mir die Unterwasserpflanzen super.
Und ich habe außer kurz bei der Algenblüte immer klares Wasser.
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Wenn die Fische nur 2 - 3 Jahre alt werden, hat man dann bei dieser Vermehrung dann nach 3 Jahren lauter tote Fische da rumzuschwimmen? 
Tut mir leid, wenn diese Frage vielleicht dumm erscheint, aber tote Fische sind ja nicht grad gesund für das Wasser, oder? Und die dann abzufischen ist ja auch nicht so toll .
Ich frage nur deshalb, weil ich ja auch ein paar fische im neuen Teich haben möchte, aber noch nicht wirklich das Richtige gefunden habe, also Fische, die gern an der Oberfläche sind und die Pflanzen in Ruhe lassen .


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Maja,
hier eine Antwort auf deine Frage,
Ich schaute gerade nochmals auf mehreren Internetseiten in Bezug auf __ Moderlieschen.
Bei der Lebensalterszeit korrigiere ich mich nach oben auf durchschnittlich 3 Jahre.
Auf 4 verschiedenen Seiten fand ich Angaben und die bewegen sich alle um die 3 Jahre.
Fest steht, daß diese kleinen Racker scheinbar nicht viel älter als 3 Jahre werden.
Bisher hatte ich ein Todesopfer zu beklagen( fand leichte Bisspuren)
Im kalten Winter bei uns war kein Ausfall zu verzeichnen.
Die langjährige Erfahrung persönlich fehlt (Fischbesatz Mai 2009)
Mein momentaner Besatz ist  
   * ca. 20 Altfische (Kauf Mai 2009)
   * ca. 80 Jungfische (Juli 2009/Eigenzucht)
   * momentan an ca. 10 Seerosenblättern Laich vorhanden

Meine persönliche kurze Erfahrung sagt mir.
  + sehr kälteunempfindlich
  + geringe Platzansprüche
  + sehr gut sichtbar
  + algenfressend und insektenfressend
  + springen aus dem Wasser und fangen Insekten (sehr lustig anzusehen)
  + müssen nicht zugefüttert werden
  + fressen keine Unterwasserpflanzen an
  + klares Wasser ohne Technik
  + sehr gut zu beobachten

als neutral würde ich beurteilen, daß sie stark vermehrungsfreudig sind.
Jedoch ich fütterte bisher immer stark zu.
Sicherlich existiert das Problem mit den toten Fischen, auch hab ich davor
etwas Angst, glaub mir ich war ganz schön traurig nach meinem ersten toten
Moderlieschen, aber das ist halt Natur.
Jedoch halte ich persönlich davon weniger (__ Sonnenbarsche oder andere natürliche
Fressfeinde einzusetzen).
Ich wägte auch länger ab welchen Besatz ich nehmen sollte,
aber für mich überwogen eindeutig die Vorteile.
Inzwischen haben sich bei mir auch 3 __ Molche eingefunden und auch 
verschiedene Froscharten (__ Kröten/Teichfrösche).
Ich stelle eine gute Verträglichkeit untereinander fest.
lg Markus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Maja,
die sterben  ja nicht alle innerhalb einer Woche oder eines Monats, und ob tote Fische immer an der Oberfläche treiben? Einige bestimmt. Oft sind sie, wenn sie oben treiben, schon von Wasserschnecken und keine Ahnung von wem noch, angefressen. 
Das Leben endet mit dem Tod, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei, und es gibt eine Menge Tiere, die genau dann ansetzen.
Meine verhältnismäßig kleinen Fischleichen landen auf dem Kompost oder im Gestrüpp und werden von __ Nacktschnecken gefressen.
Wenn meine Katzen halbe/ganze tote Mäuse im Garten rumliegen lassen, kümmern sich die Krähen oder auch die Nacktschnecken darum.
Um ertrunkene __ Großlibellen kümmern sich die Wasserwanzen, Gelrandkäfer-  und Libellenlarven..., fische ich sie ab und lege sie ins Gras, kommen Ameisen.....
Um wirklich große Kadaver musste ich mich glücklicherweise selten kümmern, das waren dann meine Katzen, die altershalber oder krankheitsbedingt eingeschläfert werden mussten, und die haben wir im Garten beerdigt.
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Buffo Buffo (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Markus,


> Jedoch halte ich persönlich davon weniger (__ Sonnenbarsche oder andere natürliche
> Fressfeinde einzusetzen).



ja, Fressfeinde kommen auch von alleine...
Meine Bergmolche haben sich, trotz ihrer Fressfeinde,  im Laufe der Jahre so vermehrt, das außer Krötenlaich kein Froschlaich mehr durch kommt. Ob die sich auch an frisch geschlüpften __ Moderlieschen/Bitterlingen vergreifen? Wenn sie die erwischen bestimmt! Die Großlibellenlarven sind auch auf der Jagt.., und die __ Gelbrandkäfer samt Larven... 



> Inzwischen haben sich bei mir auch 3 __ Molche eingefunden und auch
> verschiedene Froscharten (__ Kröten/Teichfrösche).



__ Grünfrösche sind bei mir auf den Seerosenblättern gesessen. Die Moderlieschen sprangen nach Insekten und landeten immer wieder zappelnd auf den Blättern. Ein gefundenes Fressen für den Frosch! 

Ob natürliche Fressfeine die Vermehrung meiner Moderlieschen/Bitterlinge/Dickkopf-Kärpflinge (rote Zuchtform) in vernünftigen Bahnen halten könnten glaube ich nicht so ganz, ich füttere ja auch ein bißchen..,
Mit  Sonnenbarschen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das sie, wegen ihrer Vermehrungsfreudigkeit und wegen ihrer Größe für meinen Teich kapitale Räuber waren und nach kurzem dominiert haben.
Der Grad zwischen eingreifen (Fische füttern= gute Vermehrung/Fressfeinde einsetzen) und nicht eingreifen (meine Molche, Kröten, __ Frösche) ist schmal, ich denke das verläuft in jedem Teich anders und ist für mich nicht unbedingt vorhersehbar. (Packt der hervorragend sichtbare Nachwuchs der Dickkopf-Kärpflinge das fressen und gefressen werden? Dieses Jahr habe ich Scheibenbarsche eingesetzt, die mit 10 cm Größe wesentlich kleiner wie Sonnenbarsche sind, vermehren die sich nun auch wie die Sonnenbarsche und fressen alles leer, oder regeln sie moderat den Nachwuchs der anderen Fische. Hoffentlich klappt`s und ich muss nicht wieder komplett abfische..)
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Conqueror (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Heiko,

Ich kann deine Gedanken gut nachvollziehen und verstehe deinen Frust! Mir geht es gerade ähnlich, nur mit anderer Besetzung: Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja __ Moderlieschen, aber im Zooladen hatten sie nur Bitterlinge. Ok, dann halt Bitterlinge. "Da brauchen Sie __ Muscheln dazu" - "Muscheln? Sind die nicht recht kritisch im Gartenteich?" - "Überhaupt nicht, wir verkaufen viele davon!" - Inzwischen weiß ich warum 

Bitterlinge ohne Muscheln zu halten ist vermutlich auch keine gute Idee. Ich habe gelesen, daß Bitterlinge erkranken oder sogar sterben, wenn sie nicht ablaichen können. 

Ergo: ich kann von Bitterlingen nur abraten!  

Deswegen die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen und auf Fische in einem 3000L-Teich generell verzichten? Wie schon gesagt, ich verstehe deinen Frust. Aber den Misserfolg allein am Volumen festzumachen ist vielleicht doch etwas zu einfach. Wie in anderen Beiträgen, auch in deinem anderen Thread schon angesprochen, zählt mehr als nur das Volumen: Die Gestaltung des Teiches, vor allem aber der Besatz, d.h. die richtigen Fische.

Goldfische, Schleierschwänze & Co scheinen tatsächlich nicht das richtige für einen "kleinen"Teich zu sein. __ Raubfische zur Geburtenkontrolle auch nicht. Und Bitterlinge auch nicht, s.o.

Was dann? Bleibt z.B. noch das Moderlieschen. Ein echter "Pionier", der im Gefieder von Vögeln neue Lebensräume erobert - daher ja auch der Name: Die Mutterlosen, weil sie in Gewässern ohne Eltern auftreten. Dabei ist alles recht, auch kleinste Tümpel & Pfützen. Nachteil dieser Strategie: Es gehen schon mal ganze Populationen verloren, weil der Tümpel austrocknet, verlandet oder durchfriert. Aber der Vorteil: Man erobert neue Lebensräume, frei von Barschen und anderen Räubern. Das Pionierdasein ist die Signatur des Moderlieschens. Ich denke, wenn du die Moderlieschen fragen könntest, ob sie in deinem Teich wohnen wollen, dann würde die bestimmt JA!  sagen.

Wie man das mit der Vermehrung allerdings hinbekommt 

Ciao,
Hans


----------



## Bebel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

@Andre



> hallo bebel, bitterlinge pflanzen sich nur in verbindung mit __ muscheln fort....legen ihre eier in den muscheln ab...



Was Du nicht sagst 

Was denkst Du denn wie ich das gemeint habe?


> Was spricht denn gegen Bitterlinge? Ohne Muscheln zwar nicht ganz "artgerecht", aber als Empfängnisverhütung.....



Gruß Bebel


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Hans,


> Wie man das mit der Vermehrung allerdings hinbekommt


Die __ Moderlieschen legen ihren Laich an fast jeder Unterwasserpflanze ab,
am liebsten aber an Seerosenblättern. Also wenn du ein,zwei Seerosen hast
ist die Vermehrung absolut kein Problem.
Der Kauf von Moderlieschen war auch für mich ein kleines Problem.
Aber ich hatte eine nette Verkäuferin, und die drängte mir dann nicht andere Fische
auf (was sie eh nicht geschafft hätte), sondern gab mir eine Privatadresse wo ich
dann genügend Moderlieschen kaufen konnte.
Hallo Andrea,


> Fressfeinde kommen auch von alleine...
> Meine Bergmolche haben sich, trotz ihrer Fressfeinde, im Laufe der Jahre so vermehrt, das außer Krötenlaich kein Froschlaich mehr durch kommt. Ob die sich auch an frisch geschlüpften Moderlieschen/Bitterlingen vergreifen? Wenn sie die erwischen bestimmt! Die Großlibellenlarven sind auch auf der Jagt.., und die __ Gelbrandkäfer samt Larven...


auch bei mir sind Großlibellenlarven und Gelbrandkäfer vorhanden, und diese natürlichen
Fressfeinde kamen von ganz alleine, ich denke die Natur regelt das schon.
Ich versuche einfach mit möglichst wenig technischem und finanziellen Aufwand
einen natürlichen Teich zu halten.
Und wiegesagt auch habe ich schon mehrere Interessenten für meine Moderlieschen,
wobei ich noch etwas abwarte wie viele ich hergeben soll, da heuer ja einige mehr
Jäger im Teich sind und ich noch nicht weiß wie der heurige Laich das übersteht.
Was mir auch auffällt, dass heuer sehr wenig __ Frösche am Teich sind, ob das mit
den Molchen zusammenhängt?
lg Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Danke schon mal an alle  für die interessanten Beiträge!

Ich hatte ja anfangs an Goldorfen gedacht, weil ich die letzte __ Orfe auch mehrere Jahre erfolgreich im Teich hatte, aber jetzt habe ich dann gelesen, dass die doch auch an die Pflanzen gehen :? - deshalb tendiere ich eher zu den __ Moderlieschen. Füttern werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Mit toten Fischen habe ich nicht so das Problem, hatte ja jahrelang auch ein großes Aquarium, meine Sorge war nur, dass die toten Fische nicht das Wasser verseuchen.
Na ja, ich hoffe, dass sich dann bis zum Fischbesatz (den ich erst für das nächste Jahr plane, der Teich wird vermutlich Ende des Monats fertig sein) genug Fressfeinde eingestellt haben werden. Ich muß schon jeden Tag __ Frösche und __ Kröten aus unserer Teichgrube entfernen, sie verstehen ja nicht, warum da nun plötzlich kein Wasser mehr drin ist . Wird Zeit, dass sie alle wieder in ihr angestammtes Zuhause einziehen können.
Also wenn sich weiter keine neuen Erkenntnisse ergeben, werde ich wohl auch zu den Moderlieschen tendieren, ich habe ja auch noch lange genug Zeit um mich informieren, wo ich die hier am besten herbekomme, das sollte kein Problem sein.
Auf jeden Fall bin ich froh, schon von euch einige Denkanstöße bekommen zu haben .


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Markus


> Was mir auch auffällt, dass heuer sehr wenig __ Frösche am Teich sind, ob das mit
> den Molchen zusammenhängt?


Die Grasfrösche und Wasserfrösche haben sich von meinen Molchen nicht abschrecken lassen, nur ihr Laich hat bei mir keine Chance.
Die letzten 2 Winter bei mir waren heftig und haben einigen Fröschen das Leben gekostet. Ich vermute, dass das nicht nur bei mir so war, sondern auch in den Gartenteichen und natürlichen Tümpeln der Umgebung. Zur Zeit habe ich nur wenige Grasfrösche im Garten und keinen Wasserfrosch im Teich. 
Vielleicht wandern ja wieder welche zu.
Das du wegen den Molchen weniger Frösche hast kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Vermutlich gehören kleinere __ Molche auch zur Nahrung größerer (Gras-)Frösche sobald die sich an Land begegnen.
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Maja,
auf meine __ Moderlieschen möchte ich nicht verzichten:
- sie schillern manchmal wunderschön grün-blau
- beim Stängeln zugucken ist immer wieder nett
- wenn ich Abends ein Bierchen auf der Terrasse trinke und sie springen nach Insekten = toll!
-ich kann einen ganzen Fischschwarm beim Umherziehen in den U-Wasserpflanzen beobachten
- sie lassen die Pflanzen und Amphiebienlaich wie Larven in Ruhe
- sie können sich selbst versorgen
aber kindisch wie ich manchmal bin:
 - sie zupfen mir so eifrig Flockenfutter zwischen den Fingern raus 

Also ich finde Moderlieschen nett, auch wenn sie nicht sehr langlebig und recht vermehrungsfreudig sind!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## gecko73 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

hallo,
wer hat denn __ moderlieschen abzugeben und kommt aus der nähe von unna???
vlg andre


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Andrea, danke für deinen Beitrag! Hört sich wirklich nett an, also ich werde das auf jeden Fall so machen, dass ich die __ Moderlieschen da einsetze, wenn die so brav sind! Aber das wird definitiv erst im nächsen Jahr der Fall sein, der Teich muß sich erstmal "einlaufen". Ich möchte mir keine Sorgen machen müssen wegen dem Nitrit"dingsda".


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Andrea,


> auf meine __ Moderlieschen möchte ich nicht verzichten:
> - sie schillern manchmal wunderschön grün-blau
> - beim Stängeln zugucken ist immer wieder nett
> - wenn ich Abends ein Bierchen auf der Terrasse trinke und sie springen nach Insekten = toll!
> ...


dem ist nichts mehr zuzufügen,
nur das mit dem Futter hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, mach ich aber morgen.
lg Markus


----------



## heiko-rech (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo,

manchmal kommt es anders als man denkt...

Heute habe ich gesehen, was meine Goldfische mir hinterlassen haben:
Nachwuchs, ca. 1,5- 2cm groß

Mal sehen, wieviele durchkommen. Wenn sie groß genug sind werden auch sie den Teich verlassen müssen

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Zuckerschniss (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Heiko

Ich würd Dir ja welche abnehmen, aber ich wollte eigentlich auch lieber __ Moderlieschen. Weiß jemand, wo man im schönen Saarland welche bekommen kann?????


----------



## heiko-rech (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo,


Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Ich würd Dir ja welche abnehmen,


Das ginge erst im Herbst. Noch sind sie so klein, die kann man nicht rausfangen



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> aber ich wollte eigentlich auch lieber __ Moderlieschen. Weiß jemand, wo man im schönen Saarland welche bekommen kann?????



Leider kann ich dir da auch nicht helfen. Ich hab mich mal kurz umgehört. BEi Silbermann in Lebach sagte man mir, sie würden vielleicht kommende Woche nochmal welche bekommen, wäre aber sehr ungewiss, da die Fisch sehr empfindlich seien, bei diesen Temperaturen.

Bei uns im Gartencenter gibt es auch keine.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Besatz ändern - aber wie nun?*

Hallo Heiko

Bei uns im Gartencenter ist MAL WIEDER Quarantäne . Da würd ich auch keine Fische kaufen. Ich werd mal in Lebach nachhören. Muss ja nicht gleich sein. Nächste Woche soll es ein bisschen abkühlen.


----------

